
Ask HN: Do You Use Boilerplates? - virgil_disgr4ce
I&#x27;ve been doing preparation research for a new SaaS product, and as a solo founder&#x2F;designer&#x2F;developer, I&#x27;m always looking for ways to save time and effort.<p>There are, of course, thousands of different boilerplates for parts of stacks, and some for full stacks, but hardly any for a complete functioning SaaS, including billing pages and functionality (think invoice receipts), account &amp; team management, email notifications, etc. etc.—all the stuff you probably don&#x27;t need to build yourself.  I&#x27;m having an especially hard time finding something like that for a serverless React application (database as a service &amp; lambdas instead of a traditional backend).<p>Do you use boilerplates for new products? Have you ever paid for one?
======
billconan
I only use boilerplate I made myself, because if I don't understand the
components, It's hard for me to customize and integrate them.

------
filipkappa
I use this one:
[https://mdbootstrap.com/freebies/angular/boilerplate/](https://mdbootstrap.com/freebies/angular/boilerplate/)

It's an open-sourced Angular CRUD application starter with NgRx state
management and Firebase backend.

This one is free

------
TickMark
Yeah, but the one I put together. It saves time, reduces number of decision
points when starting a new project. I can concentrate on the product itself
instead of the libraries and architectures.

In between projects, I try to update libraries or switch to new ones. It
really helps if you assemble the boilerplate yourself, cause you know the
logic behind every decision.

Of course I looked for inspiration in other people's boilerplates, it took me
two weeks for the initial research and experimentation.

------
gitgud
As far as opportunities for new products, if you can find a useful abstraction
to remove a boilerplate component _without_ losing too much customisation...
then you've won. Here's some boilerplate I have to write often:

\- Login pages

\- Simple app state management

\- Crud forms, view, edit, list objects

------
sellingwebsite
I have scripts, snippets, CSS skeletons, checklists that I try to reuse
between projects, but that's about it. I have tried to build one for myself,
but it just doesn't worth the effort, unless you are launching a large number
of projects.

